# mldonkey upgrade, then cannot connect to servers [solved]

## dmvianna

Since I upgraded to 2.8.3, mldonkey cannot connect to servers. I don't know what happened wrong. I does see the servers (it has a server list), and it does not report anything in the logs. Help?   :Confused: 

----------

## spiralvoice

Try cleaning your server list according to this guide:

http://mldonkey.sourceforge.net/ServerList#Fake_search_results

----------

## dmvianna

Thanks, but I still can't connect.  :Neutral: 

----------

## spiralvoice

MLDonkey has a new command called "porttest".

Please start it and verify that your network setup is correct.

----------

## dmvianna

```
FileTP   Porttest not available

BitTorrent   Porttest finished 0m 2s ago 

Port test failure, Can't connecto to 58.106.7.240 on 6882

Donkey   Porttest finished 0m 2s ago 

Testing IP: blablabla

Starting TCP connection test...

TCP test failed! UDP test will not be performed. 

Connection test finished.
```

----------

## spiralvoice

 *dmvianna wrote:*   

> TCP test failed!

 

Your EDK port is not forwared to your MLDonkey machine.

If you set ED2K-force_high_id to true, you are not able to

connect to any servers, because with your current setup

you can only have LowID connections.

----------

## dmvianna

No, I didn't force HighID. I asked a friend to nmap me, and looks like my ISP wants to save me from viruses and p2p altogether. Thanks anyway.

----------

## dmvianna

Just installed amule, and it works perfectly. Downloads the met file, connect to servers, searches and up/downloads. So it isn't my connection, it has to be some problem with this mldonkey release.   :Surprised: 

New porttest:

```
FileTP   Porttest not available

BitTorrent   Porttest finished 1m 11s ago 

Port test OK!

Donkey   Porttest finished 1m 12s ago 

Testing IP: blablabla

Starting TCP connection test...

TCP test failed! UDP test will not be performed. 

Connection test finished.
```

EDIT: I'm running mldonkey as per the gentoo default for the daemon, i.e., the p2p user. Maybe the new feature 'users' could be preventing me from using it?   :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT 2: amule tells me I'm behind of firewall... LowID. Bah.

EDIT 3: Changed the port settings in donkey.ini, forwarded some ports to my box from the modem, turned off privoxy, restarted eth0 and mldonkey, ran porttest:

```
FileTP   Porttest not available

BitTorrent   Porttest finished 0m 12s ago 

Port test OK!

Donkey   Porttest finished 0m 2s ago 

Testing IP: blablabla

Starting TCP connection test...

TCP connection test failed because eMule rejected the connection.

It is possible that your IPFilter includes the IP of this server, making a connectiontest impossible. 

Connection test finished.
```

EDIT 4: Got HighID for amule, mldonkey still the same even though I use the same ports for both.   :Sad: 

----------

## dennisn

I've been seeing suspicious behaviour in the latest mldonkeys as well -- LowIDs sometimes. Sometimes not. My last porttest was successful with both TCP and UDP.

And I swear I was able to download files faster before.

For all I know, it could be my ISP. But I've heard many reports where things work better in other ed2k clients  :Neutral: 

----------

## dmvianna

OK, mldonkey is working. I didn't realise that I had to open all ports listed here, including the server ports. Still, porttest tells me that the UDP test fails for the Donkey network. Damnit, the mldonkey documentation could be clearer on how to assign ports in the config files. I'm not using all the default ports, but I could not find how to assign all ports listed in the mldonkey wiki.   :Confused: 

EDIT 1: Back to defaults...

```
FileTP   Porttest not available

BitTorrent   Porttest finished 0m 1s ago 

Port test OK!

Donkey   Porttest finished 0m 1s ago 

Testing IP: blablabla

Starting TCP connection test...

TCP test successful.

Now testing UDP...

Sending UDP packet...

Waiting for result...

UDP test successful.

Connection test finished.
```

Phew!   :Neutral: 

----------

